# would this work for channels?



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

using a mix of corn meal, flour, water, and oil, I made a dough bait loaded with grape drink mix, a bunch of garlic and salt, some cut and dried in salt shiners, and to top it of stored the balls in the salt the fish was in. think this might catch any channel cats? I'm fishing mogadore.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> using a mix of corn meal, flour, water, and oil, I made a dough bait loaded with grape drink mix, a bunch of garlic and salt, some cut and dried in salt shiners, and to top it of stored the balls in the salt the fish was in. think this might catch any channel cats? I'm fishing mogadore.


Just the thought of how bad that must smell made me gag, so I am sure the Channels will love it.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm not sure, it might be too over the top with the grape mix. JK....LOL. I have been catching channels on homemade carp chum which consists of bird seed, flax seed, corn meal, oats, soy flour, ground rice, salt, sugar, and a few more things that I can't remember off the top of my head. I add water and form balls of it around my hooked bait, typically corn, to attract fish to my bait, and the channels seem to like it. I got the recipe off of a carp fishing website sometime last year, and I believe it is high in protein, carbohydrates, etc. all of which fish need to grow. 

I typically catch 1-3lb channels while using this type of bait. If your after the bigger fish you'd be better off with fresh cut bait (shad, gills, suckers) if you can get it. Creek chubs, shrimp, etc. all work well for mid sized fish as well. Good luck.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

jonnythfisherteen2,
Good luck with that mixture.  I've never been fond of stink baits of any kind, as you never know what you're going to catch. Catfish, carp, turtles, etc. are all eaters of dead or stinky stuff.

I've had my best success catching channelcats on crankbaits. Rebel crawfish, Rebel shad, Repala Original Minnow (4" model) and Strike King Bitsy Minnow (baby bass).  I usually use these while trolling in my kayak at about 1.5 mph (slow troll).
This could be done from the bank too. Just cast parallel to the bank, but out about 15' from the shoreline.

Bowhunter57


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Just use raw boneless chicken breast cut up with garlic powder and a LITTLE bit of anise extract, works great


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishnhunt (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd you are going to be fishing mogadore then I would suggest using cut gills, mogadore is full of bullheads and smaller baits are attacked by them, are you going to be fishing from shore or a boat, I may be able to point in the right direction if you are using a boat


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

No matter what concoction you come up with, you will never outfish cut shad, cut gills or creek chubs when it comes to channel cats. If you don't have time to catch bait, raw shrimp is another excellent choice. These baits are especially good at targeting the larger channels. It seems like in my experience the smaller channels are much less picky and will eat just about anything, you kind of keep the bait thieves away using a fresh cut bait. 

I've had days where I couldn't keep two rods in the water on all these baits, those crazy concoctions are normally no more than just a mess of expensive groceries.

Also, the fresher the bait the better. I'm not sure where all the hogwash began about using "stinky, rotten, nasty" baits for catfish, but its nonsense.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

ive never had any luck on cut bait. im looking for fish under 17 inches, but anything over 20 is ok, as long as mogadore is a clean lake. im fishing from shore.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I agree, fresher is better


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## OhioCatter (Feb 26, 2012)

I live and die by Live shad, cut shad, live gills, and cut gills. You never know how it will do untill you try it out. Take it out and give it a try and see what happens. If worse comes to worse and you start catching alot of bulls cut them up and use them for bait. Good luck to ya.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Yep.....it's hard to beat 4-5" cut gills for big channels, if you're targeting smaller cats 3" will do.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

For small channels I prefer liver usually with some garlicnvor e mixed in, sometimes ill cut up some hot dogs and throw them in the containers of liver. Nightcrawlers have worked fairly well for me too. Fresh shrimp seems to work great for medium sized channels, and fresh shad or gills for the big guys. Usually I use half of a 5-6" gill because they're easier for me to get than shad. Live gills work great too... especially for larger flatties, with the occasional surprise saugeye or even large bass (never got a bass this way but others have.

I generally don't use doughballs or stink bait, but in ponds and lakes it sometimes works really well

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rcjohnson (Dec 11, 2008)

Give your concoction a try. I prefer cut gills or fresh chicken livers but years ago we slayed the channels in a gravel pit near Ross and discovered that they went wild over Velveeta cheese.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

ive got a 6 1/2 inch gill in freezer, thinking could use its head?
and how heavy of a fish are we talking about? ive got pound test on my spinning reel.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

When I go channel cat fishing I always try to take an assortment of bait. But shrimp, cut bait, and worms are my main 3. Find what they are hitting best on and keep using it. I like to use a shrimp or piece of cut bait and loosely hook a lively worm onto it too and the movement of the worm along with the smell of the cut bait seems to attract them. If you can't get shad for cut bait then a few big creek chubs will cut up nice and are pretty easy to catch.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> ive got a 6 1/2 inch gill in freezer, thinking could use its head?
> and how heavy of a fish are we talking about? ive got pound test on my spinning reel.


The frozen gill will work fine for channel bait. Not only will the head work but most cuts there after will work also.....excluding the tail, we usually cut that off. After the head just cut 1-2" strips off of the gill until you get to the tail. 

You left out how many pounds your line was rated for, but you should do fine with 8-10lb test as long as you avoid fishing heavy structure. Just remember to tie good knots, most people have line failures related to poor knots. Remember to lubricate the knots before synching them down and you should be fine.

Before I got into catfishing real heavy I used to use 10lb test on spinning reels and low profile baitcast reels to fish for channels. To this day my dad uses rhino spincasts spooled with 10lb test. We go to the river and he insists on using his reels, even though I offer him my spare catfish rods....abu garcia 6500's and ugly stik catfish series rod. He catches 7lb channels pretty consistently with his rods so you should be fine. One day hes gonna get a 30lb blue and I'm going to have a good video opportunity. LOL. 

Good luck.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

WHOOPS forgot to put the numbers in. it's 12 pound test. and im fishing of lansinger road. so i guess i should take my homemade dough balls, my cut frozen bluegill, chicken liver, worms, and shrimp. but someone else will have put the shrimp on because i forgot to mention that im allergic to shellfish.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> WHOOPS forgot to put the numbers in. it's 12 pound test. and im fishing of lansinger road. so i guess i should take my homemade dough balls, my cut frozen bluegill, chicken liver, worms, and shrimp. but someone else will have put the shrimp on because i forgot to mention that im allergic to shellfish.


My advice then would be not to bring shrimp along. Nothing would be worse than having to cut a trip short to run to the hospital. Its not worth that much effort. I'd toss one cut bait pole out, and one liver/worm pole out. The cut bait rod would be your big fish rod, and your worm/liver will be your, "Getting bites and missing fish rod" just to keep you entertained. At least that's what happens to me when I use liver or crawlers.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

it's not like i almost die when i touch shellfish, but getting it on my face or any other place except my hand turns me light brown and i swell up and cough and sneeze. yeah, not a fun time.
ive got a medium heavy action casting rod, and i can put cut bluegill on that rod. the liver can go on a medium action spinning with a tremble hook and a trailer hook so i can get those missed bites.


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

Most of the time the missed bites are due to the fish picking at the bait and not actually eating it...with liver and crawlers. I wouldn't use a treble hook if you plan to release the fish. They will swallow it very quickly. If the fish is big enough you will catch it with a j hook just fine.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

i usaully keep my cats. unless they get over 25 inches. then they start tasting nasty. and not worth keeping.


----------

